# Bambam's first 25 in. on 11/10



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

The wife and I made it to the pass, it was rough. Thought I had made a water hall, but I found a few smooth spots and was able to start seeing a few fish which were mostly juveniles. Took my time and waited on the big ones. Gigged eight times and gigged eight fish with the smallest one 17 and my biggest was 25 in. and made back at the truck by 9:15 pm.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

That Flounder looks heavy. lol


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice flatties !!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome Job!! I met you out there that night....I shoulda hung in there longer. That a monster at 25".....we don't grow them like they do in Alabama.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Flnz, what a great night, got a mess of fish and got to meet a good forum member. Hope to see you out there again. By the way that is some awsome lights you got.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish that'll make a few dinners


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

wow glad to see you hit the big ones and not take a chance on the lil ones. Love to see the son involved. My boys love it too.


----------

